# [LPF] A visit with Father Kedric



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

A short continuation of a Living Pathfinder adventure (Daggers at Midnight), set in the vicinity of Venza for about 4 characters of levels 4-5th level

Judge: GlassEye?
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Larissa Kondred(mfloyd3) - Female Human Cleric/Fighter -5
Markas Shieldheart (HolyMan) - Male Human Fighter - 4
Yoshiki Akita (deisenhut) - Male Human Monk - 5
NPC: Female Aasimar 5th level Cleric, Ariel Esimae

[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 8 Jun 2012 & Ends 23 Jul 2012 (46 days)
Larissa began at 10000xp
Markas began at 6001xp
Yoshiki began at 11554xp
Enc#1: 3200XP (800 each)

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]3900gp = 975gp Each[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]Larissa 10000xp + 800 + (46x28) = 12088xp
Markas began at 6001xp + 800 + (46x22) = 6801xp
Yoshiki began at 11554xp + 800 + (46x28) = 13642xp

TBG:
Larissa & Yoshiki 46x31gp = 1426gp (2401gp Total reward)
Markas 46x25gp = 1150gp (2125gp Total reward)

DMC = 3.22
[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives, rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within 48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was no  communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice    roller for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or    an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the    DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.     This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any    additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of    spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could    only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon  nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these  slots as if   they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are  able to do so.    They can go through the appropriate spell preparation  as if they had   already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot    preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler    block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in    every IC post.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2012)

Ariel is walking along after leaving the tavern and comments, "It should not take more than twenty minutes to get there from here." 

Her armor is chinking and clanking softly as she walks on the cobblestone streets. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 8, 2012)

"In what district is the Chapter House?" asks Larissa, still trying to learn her way around the city.






[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)             
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength          
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength          
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                    
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon     
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2012)

*Markas (human fighter 4)*

Markas finely gets his pack over his other shoulder and catches up to the others. "Sorry, just need to get this in place," he says as he adjusts his kite shield onto his forearm. "Now what was that about a demon?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel is not walking very fast, unable to move faster than the either Markas or Larissa in her armor. 

"It is sort of between districts, on the border I think. It is next to a place the call The Planks and the craftsman's District."

"Some of my former companions, the one Pari was among them, captured a wolf-like shapeshifter.  I believe they beat it into submission.  Supposedly it was a part of some nefarious plot involving a flying fiend trying to broker the exchange of the Order's sword." 

She looks back towards the door of the tavern to see if Yoshiki is going to catch up or not.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Larissa frowns at Ariel's news, her hand seeming to go involuntarily to the hilt of her own sword, as if concerned that it was still there.  The thought of a sacred relic being stolen by demons seems to concern her.

As they wait for the enigmatic Yoshiki, she asks Markas, "You mentioned you had been away from Venza for some time.  Have you traveled far?"  Her tone is conversational, the question seeming based on curiosity rather than suspicion.





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Markas takes on a look as if remembering a time long ago. Missing a step he comes back to the present with a rueful grin. "Umm sorry. I have been as far as Heth, and have traveled through the Pell-lands, Rorn, Irthos and even spent a month in Tal-Hallow."

Again he grins this time as if remebering a small jest. "About three weeks to long. Not a chair, bed, or ceiling fit for someone over four feet tall, in Tal-Hallow."

"Came up the Ohum until I reached the Delta and then back to Venza through the Northern Lanadel Baronies. But found no trace..."

He pauses and the dubious look on his face shows he probably didn't want to get so caught up in his tale.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Larissa notices the warrior's discomfort at the last, and tries to gloss over it by changing the subject.  "You were in Rorn, then?" she asks.  "I have not been home in some years.  Have you any news of the place?"





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

"I'm afraid any news I would have would be months old and stale. I'm sorry I have nothing to offer you I passed through the northern provinces on my way to Heth. The local captain's weren't to talkative and each watched our group cross their lands warily." Markas says as he strides along easily.

"And I saw Rorden and Rorden's Reach only from afar as the caravan I was with headed west. The caravan master was a greedy sort and didn't wish to pay taxes a second time as he said they charge for taking goods into the city, as well as across the land."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 12, 2012)

"A shame you missed Rorden," Larissa observes.  "But if you saw the countryside, you saw the best of Rorn.  I'll take a stout ale in a north country hamlet over the finest wine in the Reach."





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 13, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

Running up behind everyone, Yoshiki flags the group down.  "Sorry, ran into someone I knew from long ago.  What did I miss?"

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, it has been a hectic week and I just noticed the branch into a new thread.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel nods as Yoshiki joins them and she answers, "I was just talking about the barghest, since we have about a twenty minute walk to the chapter house."

"They have the captured the wolf-like shapeshifter, I heard it can also look like an over-sized goblin too. Father Kedric was looking into some things about it and the recovered parchments that involved these outsiders working for a flying fiend woman and her obtaining their Order's sword."

"We are going to see if he learned something interesting." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 13, 2012)

"This sounds like a complex conspiracy," Larissa observes.  "Let us indeed hope the good Father can shed some light on it."





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)             
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength          
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength          
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                    
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon     
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 14, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

"Werewolfs, flying fiends...  Hopefully these are just stories told to scare little children into behaving."  Yo shakes his head as he falls into step with the rest of the party.  "Though I've seen some stranger things around these parts.  Lets hear what he has to say."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2012)

"And let's not forget the possibility of demons," Markas adds checking his shield. 

"But we can't in good conscious let things like fiends and werewolfs walk the streets of Venza." 

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* None

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 15, 2012)

"Here, here!"  Agrees Larissa.  "Let's see what needs to be done about it."





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel keeps walking down the street, her gear and armor clinking and jangling, "Hard to say if there were demons involved, but there was talk of evil outsiders from other planes of existence, that's for sure.  The were githyanki.  The barghest is a planar creature as well, I think."

"I think they mentioned it blinking in and out of existence and going through walls." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

Shortly, you arrive at the Chapter House of Helerion to pay a visit to Father Kedric. A boy acolyte ushers you into his study and office. 

The priest is a middle-aged man dressed in clerical vestments of black robes with a white undergarment visible at the neck, the graying beard hiding his expression some, but the worrying is still visible on his bald pate.  He looks up from the parchments and books on his desk and his expression has a slight smile that touches the corners of his eyes.





Jael greets you, "Ahh, Ariel, my girl.  Please come in and have some tea."  He gestures for the acolyte to go get some.

"I am Father Kedric, who might you be?" The Father addresses the rest of you as he bids you all to take a seat.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

"Good day Father. May the High Family watch over you." Markas says by way of greeting. With his shield stil strapped to his arm he manages an akward bow as he introduces himself. 

"I am Markas Shieldheart, formerly of the Venza town guard. Most recently I have become a... um... troubleshooter, helping those where I am needed. And I would be honored to offer my services to you." 

Taking an offered seat he leans over the side a little to get his arm out of the shield straps. It takes him more than a moment and he makes more than a little noise.

"Sorry," he says slightly abashed.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:*prone

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 17, 2012)

"Larissa Kondred of the Order of Kamara," the priestess offers with a polite bow before taking her seat.  "Well met, Father."  Her tone is friendly and pleasant, but watches the priest's reaction carefully.





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 18, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

Yoshiki gives Father Kedric a long bow.  "And I am Yoshiki Akita.  I come to help those in need."  As he takes the offered seat, "Do you have a need that we may be able to help with?"  He glances at the cleric.  "Ariel here speaks highly of you."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel takes a seat and rests her longspear against the wall to have some tea.

"Good day to you, Father Kedric. I met some stalwart adventurers over at the Dunn Wright Inn and we are curious if you have learned anything from the barghest or those papers you were looking over for Pari and his companions." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2012)

The middle aged-priest smiles politely as you introduce yourselves, nodding as you offer your services.





Jael replies, "Ahh, that evil creature is yet unconscious.  We are keeping it secured in dungeon cell until we have decided what to do with it.  It is almost a pity that it wasn't killed in the fighting. It is true evil, there is no redeeming it."

"A barghest  feeds on humanoid corpses, devouring both flesh and life force.  After a  few feedings it grows stronger, increasing in brute strength and  becoming even harder to kill."

"Not only can it change shape into a goblin or a worg, it can do some minor teleportation magic.  Since it might easily get loose once it awakes, we have not yet determined a strategy for interrogating it."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 18, 2012)

"A vexing problem indeed.  I have heard that there are circles of protection that could restrain such a creature, though I do not know that magic.  Would such a circle serve?"  asks Larissa.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 19, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

Yo seems perplexed by the man's statement.  "But if you know the creature to be evil and if it is so dangerous, why do you wish to interrogate it?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2012)

*Markas (human fighter 4)*

"Have you thought of releasing it?" Markas says offhandedly.

When the incredible looks start coming in his direction he hurriedly adds, "So you could track it back to it's master or accomplices."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:*prone

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2012)

The middle aged-priest does his best to acknowledge your questions and answers each in turn.





"A circle would certainly be useful, perhaps.  An anti-magic field would stop the creature from blinking or levitating.  But, alas, these types of things are not available among those of us of the Order."

"A barghest would be almost a difficult to follow as this flying fiend that fled from the others.  It would be able to shift through the dimensions, go through walls and levitate.  Unless you have somethings specific in mind, I am not sure that would be a prudent course of action."

"And, the plan could go horribly wrong.  Instead of leading you anywhere, the creature could lurk and hunt people in the city, growing stronger as it devoured their souls. I am afraid the Order would execute it before taking that chance."

"Really, the only information we think the creature might have is who is behind the plot of trying to steal our patriach's relic. But, it is entirely possible that the creature knows less than what is in the captured dispatches."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 21, 2012)

"What is in those dispatches?" asks Larissa.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 22, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

"And what is special about this relic for them to go to such lengths to steal it?" asks Yoshiki.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

*Markas (human fighter 4)*

Markas keeps quiet as the poor Father already has enough questions thrown at him. The warrior wonders if this same relic is something others might seek out as well, just like this barghest and his masters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2012)

The middle aged-priest puts on his reading spectacles and starts rummaging around on his desk at Larissa's question about the dispatches.





While he gets himself in order he answers Yoshiki, "Sir Roderic, our late Patriarch, was traveling to Venza from abroad and was  ambushed by some goblin raiders just outside the city. May he rest in peace. These goblins were under control of the Barghest."

"Ariel's companions retrieved the holy relic from the abandoned cathedral, it was in the possession of some githyanki and that flying fiend woman I mentioned. Unfortunately, we do not understand why they wanted it.  The dispatches did not say."

"But with devils and such, there could be a dark ritual that it was needed to perform. Now, where was that parchment I was looking for."

Letting you absorb what he has said, he continues to look for the paper that he wants to have to answer Larissa's question.

        *GM:*  Everyone needs their mini-stats blocks ready, if you have not done so.  I will also need a picture of Yoshiki for the tactical grid.


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 23, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*









*OOC:*


An image that can be used for Yoshiki can be found here:  https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/1Ou2F-dOnN_upfPl19pPk5EJqMMXGoKRBRIgAWMEuxc?feat=directlink

There was another image DM's had been using, but I don't actually have it and the image on previous adventure maps are all too small.







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20  Touch 20  Flatfooted 15
HP: 34/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 5/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2012)

*Markas (human fighter 4)*

"Devils and a dark ritual," Markas mumbles. "This just keeps getting better."
 
[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:*prone

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2012)

Finally having found what he is looking for, Father Kedric consults the parchment.





"Okay, here we are.  The names are not easy to remember."

"Though we  have defeated and captured the barghest, Arzethel, I have learned some very  disconcerting news from the rest of the dispatches and journal notes you  recovered."

"The fiend, Narissa, had a powerful master, a devil  named Varrantu.  I have researched all morning, but I could learn  nothing specific about this devil. But, you should know that most of  those evil creatures have immunities to normal weapons and some times  even resistances to magic spells.  There are even cases where enchanted  weapons are not enough, needing ones empowered with goodness as well."

"If he knows that we have captured his minion, it is entirely possible that this devil may come looking for revenge."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2012)

Larissa considers this, trying to remember what she has learned of such fiends.

[sblock=ooc]Rolling K: Planes?  Or is it a different skill?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2012)

*Markas (human fighter 4)*

[sblock=OOC] Agh! Don't wast the 20, lol.[/sblock]

"We should prepare as best as possible then for this Varrantu," Markas says as he sits pondering. "It would be an honor to serve and help protect you and your brothers, Father Kedric."


[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 17 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:*prone

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2012)

*GM:*  Hmmm, that knowledge roll is essentially good enough to tell Larissa  exactly what Father Kedric just said, if you are rolling for fiends in  general.  He just gave you the knowledge of his Knowledge Check of  30.     
Father Kedric inclines his head to acknowledge the warrior's pledge.





"I thank you, Markas.  There is, perhaps, someth-"

Suddenly there is a flash of light next to him in the corner!





Standing before the Father is a fierce and beautiful woman about 6 feet tall, with a statuesque build and flawless skin.  She has large feathery wings and red glowing eyes as she snaps her attention from you to Father Kedric.  She is wielding a longsword in her hand and a shining red composite longbow strapped across her back.

Caught completely off guard, Jael manages a look of fright and exclaims, "An erinyes!"

The winged woman replies, her tone cold, "That is correct, priest.  Today you die on Varrantu's order.  My Barbazu will keep these peons busy."

She begins making some arcane gestures.

Jael draws his sword and stands up from his chair.









*OOC:*


Combat Begins: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware and flat-footed until their first actions. Everyone has no weapons in hand(except tea cups) and seated as well.

Initiative:
Erinyes
Jael
Yoshiki* <=*
Markas
Ariel
Larissa

Updated Map:




1) The furniture provides difficult terrain
2) The desk provides cover like a low wall


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining
Larissa:   53/53 HP remaining;
Yoshiki:   34/34 HP remaining; 
Jael:      60/60 HP remaining;

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Seated (Everyone)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You can post out of Initiative order, but I will still resolve on your initiative count unless you specifically delay. If you need a DM update, you can either ask or wait. I can often tell if you need the results before posting.

You guys are up for Round 1.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=ooc] I'm waiting to post Larissa's action until at least Markas is resolved.  But I'm posting a K: Planes roll to see what Larissa knows about Barbazu and Erinyes.  Also, I never got an answer on the prior roll -- Does she know anything about Varrantu?[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jun 26, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

With the threat against the priest, Yoshiki springs into action without a word.  He leaps off his chair, touching the ground only a couple times before springing into the air once again, his foot outstretched toward the she-devil as it turns icy blue.  But the tea he was drinking must have effected him too much and his timing is way off.  Instead of a punishing kick, his strike looks like something that would be done by a court jester and he has to struggle to even keep his balance on the table.









*OOC:*


Swift Action: Activate Ki Strike
Move Action: Move with Acrobatics to get up off chair and land on desk (Q2)
Standard Action:  Ki Strike with Elemental Fist (Cold)







[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20  Touch 20  Flatfooted 15
HP: 34/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 4/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

"By the High Family!" Markas cries as the odd woman appears out of thin air and the monk Yoshiki leaps into action. Letting his tea cup fall to the floor with a crash he rises from his chair.

Not as fast as the monk in his heavy armor Markas can only rise up and ready himself for battle.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* stand from prone
*Move:* ready shield
*Free:* swearing  *Note:* the High Family refers to the Venza pantheon
*5'step:* *YES* to T-2[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* none

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none & shield

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







mfloyd3 said:


> I'm waiting to post Larissa's action until at least Markas is resolved.  But I'm posting a K: Planes roll to see what Larissa knows about Barbazu and Erinyes.  Also, I never got an answer on the prior roll -- Does she know anything about Varrantu?



 I did answer you, you know exactly what Kedric told you already about fiends since that was the general question you asked about.  Essentially their DR and Spell resistance.  I suppose you can add elemental resistances to Acid, Cold, and Fire as well to her knowledge. She will know nothing of Varrantu at all since Kedric did not with a Skill check of 30.[/sblock]Yoshiki missed with his attack.

Larissa knows nothing about either of those two brands of devils.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 27, 2012)

At the appearance of the fiend, Larissa rises from her chair.  Desperate to stop the thing's casting, she calls on her divine power.

"Lady Kamara!  Lend me your blade!"  At her gesture, an arc of light streaks from her hand and sails across the room, coalescing into the form of a sword before striking the demon.

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Stand up
Std:  Casting Spiritual Weapon.  Rolling to overcome the creature's spell resistance and force a Concentration roll.

Note that, if she is attacked next round, she still has no weapon in hand.

EDIT:  She missed, and is unlikely to overcome SR if she does hit in a future round.  Sigh.  Worth a shot.
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)             
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength          
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength          
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                    
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon     
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel stands up from her chair and realizes that given what Father Kedric has said about devils' resistance to spells, she has resigned herself that this will be a long and difficult fight.

"By Her Justice, may Her blessings be upon you and guide your strikes." 

[sblock=Actions]Stand up & Cast Bless[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________





Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I was pretty busy these past two days, and this update takes a bit of doing. 










The winged woman completes her spell and two creatures appear in your midst.  The her sword flashes down and opens two cuts on the old priest's arm and shoulder. She sneers at Jael, "Your interference in our plans ends this day."





Popping into existence are two more outsiders.  The first thing that  stands out are the massive saw-toothed glaives they are carrying.  The  creatures' pointed ears and moist, scaly skin mark them as outsiders.   Each has a long tail, clawed hands and feet, and a snaky, disgusting  beard.

The first one drops the glaive and claws at Yoshiki and Father Kedric from behind, raking them both.

The other slashes at both Markas and Larissa only managing to scrape the weapon across their armor.





Jael is pinned in, but he casts defensively to avoid the outsiders' attacks and calls out, "Helerion's Might, SMITE thee!"  Divine energy busts forth to wash over the devils and the two bearded ones scream in pain and snarl in anger.  They are temporarily blinded.  The winged woman shrugs off the worst of the effects.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Erinyes hit Jael for 9 & 11 dmg
BD1 hit Yoshiki for 10 dmg & Jael for 7 dmg.
BD2 missed
Jael cast Holy Smite for 27 dmg, BD1 & BD2 failed save and blinded 1 round.

Initiative:
Erinyes
Bearded Devils
Jael
Yoshiki*<=*
Markas
Ariel
Larissa

Updated Map:




1) The furniture provides difficult terrain
2) The desk provides cover like a low wall


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining
Larissa:   53/53 HP remaining;
Yoshiki:   24/34 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Jael:      33/60 HP remaining; 27 dmg

Spells Cast: Bless(1/50), Spiritual Weapon (1/5), Holy Smite
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch/SR19): 13 dmg
Bearded Devil1 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 27 dmg; Blind (-4AC)
Bearded Devil2 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 27 dmg; Blind (-4AC)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 2.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

"Well I think it's best to take advantage of this!" Markas remarks as he moves between the two blinded devils. Each turns it's head and sniffs at the air knowing someone is there, but without there eyes they are helpless to take advantage of his bold move.

Drawing forth the magical blade he acquired in the jungles of Heth the warrior brings it down with all his might. 

But to no avail, the creature somehow senses him at the last moment and moves just enough out of the way for the blade to glance off it's scaly hide. (missed by one - how typical)
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* To Q-4 (via S-2, R-3)
*Standard: *attack vs. BD1
*Free:* draw magical longsword as part of movement
*5'step:* *None*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* bless, flanking(BD1), power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:*  +1 longsword & shield

*Current Weapon Stats:* 
Attack: +10 = BAB (04) + STR (03) + Weapon Focus (01) + Magic (01) + Bless (01) + Flanking (02) - Power Attack (02) 
Damage: 1d8+10 = STR (03) + Magic (01) + Weapon Specialization (02) + Power Attack (04) 
Crit: 19/x2,

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Larissa focuses a moment, "Durbin, lend me your strength," she whispers, and for a moment is suffused with the reddish glow of hot coals.  Then she steps forward, taking up a position to protect the strange Yoshiki from the demons.

[sblock=ooc]
Std:  Casting Bull's Strength on self
Move:  To R3
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +9 CMD: 19 (adj for Bull's Str)
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons: (adj for Bull's STR, and Bless)
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +12 = [BAB(4) + STR(5) + WF(1) + Magic(1+1 bless)]
                           Damage: 2d6+7, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +10 = [BAB(4) + STR(5) + WF(1) + Magic(1+1 Bless)]
                           Damage: 2d6+13, Crit: 19-20/x2,


Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength - expended        
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon -expended   
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons (adjusted for Bull's Strength):
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

With the old priest helping to even the odds a bit, Ariel moves to try and help take advantage.  With her longspear resting against the wall, she leaves it be to draw her morningstar and holds it aloft with both hands as she flanks one of the wounded bearded devils.

"Her Justice will win this day!  Return to the hell you sprang from!" 

The spiked silver points on the head of her weapon smash into the devil's torso and it would appear to be fully effective.

[sblock=Actions]About Erinyes: Know The Planes (1d20+5=8)
About Bearded Devils: Know The Planes (1d20+5=14)
Move to S4 drawing Morningstar
Melee Attack BD2: Morningstar (2HD/Flank/Bless) (1d20+9=25, 1d8+3=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 20 (22 with shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

Whether it was by chance, divine guidance, or the warmaiden's own knowledge; regardless Ariel has learned that her silver morningstar was effective against the alleged outsider toughness Father Kedric mentioned.

The blinded devil is wounded again, but still not quite looking bad enough to be put down easily.

        *GM:*  Yoshiki to finish the round.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 4, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, for some reason my thread subscription didn't fire.  I only checked in to see why I hadn't heard anything in a while...[/sblock]
Hoping his new acquaintances can hold off these new beasts, Yo concentrates on the she-devil.  Leaping off the table to move away from the beast (will this mess up HolyMan's flank?), he spins with a sweeping foot and then quick, glistening gab.









*OOC:*


Swift Action: Activate Ki Strike
Free Action: 5-foot step to Q1.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows. (1st Trip, 2nd Ki Strike with Elemental Fist (Acid))






I forgot to include the Ki Strike bonus on both of the attack rolls, but it won't matter with the nat-1.
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20  Touch 20  Flatfooted 15
HP: 34/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]
What's with these nat-1s on my attacks??


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2012)

The winged woman's sword flashes across the space between herself and the priest, crisscrossing his chest with two decent cuts. "Your peons are insignificant and you shall not last a moment more!"





The bearded devils slash around blindly, knowing their foes are nearby.  Their claws only manage to scrape along armored bodies at best, not harm has fallen to any of you from their attacks.  But the blindness that has caused them to be ineffective has already worn off.







Jael tries to cast another spell, but it fizzles and he remarks, "Oh frazzlesticks, this does not bode well at all." 










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Erinyes hit Jael for 10 & 13 dmg
BD1 & BD2 both missed
Jael failed to cast defensively.

Initiative:
Erinyes
Bearded Devils
Jael
Yoshiki*<=*
Markas
Ariel
Larissa

Updated Map:




1) The furniture provides difficult terrain
2) The desk provides cover like a low wall


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining; 
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining
Larissa:   53/53 HP remaining;
Yoshiki:   24/34 HP remaining; 
Jael:      10/60 HP remaining; 23 dmg

Spells Cast: Bless(2/50), Spiritual Weapon (2/5), Holy Smite, Bull's Strength
Abilities Used: Elemental Fist (2/5)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch/SR19): 13 dmg
Bearded Devil1 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 27 dmg
Bearded Devil2 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 37 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sorry, if you had posted Yoshiki delaying to let Markas have the flank then it would have stood, but you did not choose to do so.

You guys are up for Round 3.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 5, 2012)

OCC: This shouldn't effect Yoshiki's turn.

"Father Kedric!" Markas yells as he sees the priest wounded once more. "Get out of there! Use the desk to cover your withdrawl!" he screams as he swings. 

Clumsily the warrior tries to distract even as he tries to harm, a recipie for disaster. (And there is the third rolled one this combat.)
 

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* None
*Standard: *attack vs. BD1
*Free:* shout out tactics
*5'step:* *None*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* bless, flanking(BD2), power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:*  +1 longsword & shield

*Current Weapon Stats:* 
Attack: +8 = BAB (04) + STR (03) + Weapon Focus (01) + Magic (01) + Bless (01) - Power Attack (02) 
Damage: 1d8+10 = STR (03) + Magic (01) + Weapon Specialization (02) + Power Attack (04) 
Crit: 19/x2,

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 6, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*









*OOC:*


Another nat-1??  This die roller is out to kill us!






"Yes, under the desk!" Yoshiki echos as he continues to struggle against himself, his latest spiritual sabbatical obviously having taken its toll on his abilities as he feels rather rusty.  "Let me get in front of her!"  Focusing, he tries again.









*OOC:*


Swift Action: Activate Ki Strike
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows (1st Trip, 2nd Ki Strike)






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20  Touch 20  Flatfooted 15
HP: 24/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]

Geez, these dice must hate me...


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Larissa swings at the demon before her with a powerful stroke.

[sblock=ooc]
Moving now to speed things along.  She will attack the Bearded Devil at R4.  If Ariel kills that Bearded Devil, please apply her attack to the other Bearded Devil.

Std:  Power Attack Bearded Devil 
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +9 CMD: 19 (adj for Bull's Str)
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons: (adj for Bull's STR, and Bless)
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +12 = [BAB(4) + STR(5) + WF(1) + Magic(1+1 bless)]
                           Damage: 2d6+7, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +10 = [BAB(4) + STR(5) + WF(1) + Magic(1+1 Bless)]
                           Damage: 2d6+13, Crit: 19-20/x2,


Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength - expended        
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon -expended   
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)

[/sblock]

EDIT:  Urk, sorry, only first roll should have gone.  That is a miss, so no damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2012)

The warmaiden continues to wield the morningstar with both hands and swings it once more. The silver tips scratch the bearded devil, but it is not enough to kill the outsider.

"Silver appears to be effective against these bearded hellspawn!" 

[sblock=Actions]Melee Attack BD2: Morningstar (2HD/Flank/Bless) (1d20+9=23,  1d10+3=4)
Move Action, ready shield[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2012)

The winged woman's sword flashes around horizontally and to your horror, removes Father Kedric's head from his shoulders. "Give my regards to your maker, priest!" She steps forward, the desk shielding her from the monk as she reaches down to pick up the severed head.





The bearded devils rake their claws at each of you while they shift around to flank and slip out of your flanking positions.  Each of you comes away from the exchange with a light wound.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Erinyes hit Jael for critical hit, 32 dmg, picked up Jael's head
BD1 hit Markas 10 dmg, Yoshiki 6 dmg 
BD2 hit Larissa 10 dmg, Ariel 8 dmg

Initiative:
Erinyes
Bearded Devils
Jael (dead)
Yoshiki*<=*
Markas
Ariel
Larissa

Updated Map:




1) The furniture provides difficult terrain
2) The desk provides cover like a low wall


```
Ariel:     29/37 HP remaining; 8 dmg
Markas:    38/48 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Larissa:   43/53 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Yoshiki:   18/34 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Jael:     -22/60 HP remaining; 32 dmg; Dead

Spells Cast: Bless(3/50), Spiritual Weapon (3/5), Holy Smite, Bull's Strength
Abilities Used: Elemental Fist (3/5)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch/SR19): 13 dmg
Bearded Devil1 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 27 dmg
Bearded Devil2 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 41 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Of course, Invis castle hated my other characters today too. But, my purple dice at home hated you guys pretty bad.  Rolled 20 and then Max damage twice on the d8. Then every attack from the BD's hit, 2 for max damage.

You guys are up for Round 4.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 6, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*









*OOC:*


Forgot the Bless last round, not that it mattered.






"No!" Yoshiki yells as he watches the priest's head get sliced cleanly off.  With Father Kedric a lost cause, Yoshiki steps away and focuses on the helping the others in his group.  "I can't do anything with that woman!" he yells to the others as he moves into a flanking position with Larissa.









*OOC:*


Swift Action: Activate Ki Strike
Free Action: 5-foot step to R1.
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows (2 Ki Strikes w/ Flank, Bless, and Combat Expertise)






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 21  Touch 21  Flatfooted 15
HP: 18/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Combat Expertise (+1 dodge to AC)
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=Ooc]
About to clock in and don't want to hold anyone up.

Total Defense  and then move to ?? Hard to do from phone. Right of female.

Edit move to P2
That's a move so draws an AoO from #2  but AC now 27[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel releases that she waited too long before trying to heal the priest and she cries out in dismay, "Oh, no! Helina preserve us!" 

Still she sends a wave of healing energy radiating out to wash over companions, but not the bearded devils.  Unfortunately she cannot prevent the effects from helping the winged woman.

[sblock=Actions]Std Action: Channel Energy Healing (exclude BDs) (3d6=14)
Move Action none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

Markas is missed by a swiping claw.  Yoshiki's ki strike is not as effective as he thinks, only appearing to half the damage he thought.  

The wave of healing energy heals the wounds of all of you, leaving only a scratch on Yoshiki remaining.  Unfortunately, the erinyes is also healed completely as well.

        *GM:*  Larissa is left for round 4, she has flanking on BD1, but not BD2


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Larissa stares at the fallen priest a moment, ashamed and infuriated by her failure.  Then she screams and swings her blade in a powerful arc against the nearby devil.

[sblock=actions]Std:  Greatsword Power attack against BD1
[/sblock]

[sblock=PM]Larissa has no silver weapons, but her character description describes a silver holy symbol in filigree on the hilt of her sword.  Can this be used as an improvised silver weapon?  -4 to hit, and, say 1d6 damage (think I've seen that as hilt damage for polearms).
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2012)

The winged woman holds the dead priest's head aloft by his hair, the blood dripping down from the severed neck like rain.  She declares, "My master will appreciate my trophy."  She says a phrase in the Infernal tongue and winks out of existence.





The bearded devils do not care that they have been abandoned by their summoner and fly into battle rages to attack savagely. One claws Yoshiki, reopening the wound on his arm.  The other slashes a cut in to a gap in Larissa's armor and draws blood.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Erinyes teleported away with Jael's head
BD1 hit Yoshiki 7 dmg 
BD2 hit Larissa 8 dmg

Initiative:
Erinyes (gone)
Bearded Devils
Jael (dead)
Yoshiki*<=*
Markas
Ariel
Larissa

Updated Map:




1) The furniture provides difficult terrain
2) The desk provides cover like a low wall


```
Ariel:     37/37 HP remaining;
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining; 
Larissa:   45/53 HP remaining; 8 dmg
Yoshiki:   25/34 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Jael:     -22/60 HP remaining; Dead & headless

Spells Cast: Bless(4/50), Spiritual Weapon (4/5), Holy Smite, Bull's Strength
Abilities Used: Elemental Fist (3/5)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch/SR19): Fled
Bearded Devil1 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 43 dmg
Bearded Devil2 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 41 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sorry, Larissa did not critical. With PA, her Attack Bonus is only +7 before Bless and Flank. As for the silver hilt, I think it would be 1d4-1(the -1 for Silver) and no attack penalty, myself. Treat it like a light hammer. But, I would rather you didn't so we don't have anyone accusing us of making crap up. 

You guys are up for Round 5.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2012)

"Damn that demon witch!" Markas cries out as she disappears leaving the headless body of good Father Kedric on the floor.

Then noticing the other demons haven't left, he quickly regains his composure and jumps to the attack once more.

Coming up behind the monster his blade finds it's mark. "Back to the Abyss with you!"
 

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* None
*Standard: *attack vs. BD1
*Free:* speaking (actually shouting but still free)
*5'step:* *to Q4*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* bless, flanking(BD1), power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:*  +1 longsword & shield

*Current Weapon Stats:* 
Attack: +10 = BAB (04) + STR (03) + Weapon Focus (01) + Magic (01) + Bless (01) + 2 Flanking - Power Attack (02) 
Damage: 1d8+10 = STR (03) + Magic (01) + Weapon Specialization (02) + Power Attack (04) 
Crit: 19/x2,

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 10, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

Maintaining his flanking position on the bearded beast, Yo delivers a pair of spinning kicks.









*OOC:*


Swift Action: Activate Ki Strike
Full Round Action:  Flurry of Blows (2 Ki Strikes w/ Flank, Bless, and Combat Expertise)






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 21  Touch 21  Flatfooted 15
HP: 32/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Combat Expertise (+1 dodge to AC)
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]

Geez, finally get good attack rolls, but lousy damage.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Larissa swings again, determined to put down these abominations.

[sblock=ooc]Std:  Attack BD1 (or, if Yoshi took it down, BD2).  Power Attack w/Greatsword
[/sblock]

[sblock=PM]PM, did you take into account the Bull's Strength on Larissa's last attack?  Her unmodified PA with the Greatsword is +7, but add +2 for the strength enhancement, +2 for the flank and +1 for the Bless and it brings the total to +12.  Have I missed something?
[/sblock]





[sblock=Larissa stat block]
Larissa
Initiative: +2
AC: 21 (21 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 53 Current: 53
CMB: +7 CMD: 17
Fort: +9  Reflex: +2 Will: +7
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Greatsword

Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

Spells prepared:
0 Level (4)                Level 01 (4+1)             Level 02 (3+1)            
* Detect Magic             * Bless                    * Bull's Strength         
* Read Magic               * Protection from Evil     * Bull's Strength         
* Light                    * Detect Evil              * Grace                   
* Guidance                 * Divine Favor             * D:  Spiritual Weapon    
                            * D:  Shield of Faith      

Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,
                     DC 16 =(10 + 1/2 Cleric lvl + CHA +2 for Glory) for
                     Undead to Save. 5x/day, Selective (skip up to 2 targets)


Weapons:
     +1 Greatsword  Attack: +9 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+4, Crit: 19-20/x2,
                      Special: pommel is hollow, contains scripture
Pow Att w/+1 Greatsword  Attack: +7 = [BAB(4) + STR(3) + WF(1) + Magic(1)]
                           Damage: 2d6+10, Crit: 19-20/x2,

                   Pilum: Attack: +4 = [BAB(4) + DEX(0) + Misc(0) + Magic(0)]
                       Damage: 1d8+3, Crit: 20/x2, 20' Range incr.
                      Special: successful strike fouls a shield

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Seeing Larissa finish off the other wounded devil, Ariel tries to put an end to the one between her and Markas.  But, the devil manages to spoil her aim with a slashing claw that turns aside the shaft to leave the spiked head missing completely.

"These creatures are persistent!" 

[sblock=Actions]Std Action: Attack BD2: Morningstar  (Flanking/Bless)  (1d20+9=17, 1d8+2=8)
Move Action none[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2012)

With Larissa's mighty sword strike, after Yoshiki's kicks failed to finish the badly wounded devil, only one foe remains.  Markas manages to wound it, but Ariel cannot finish it off.

Jael' office is becoming a mess with blackish blood splatter from the devils and red blood from you.  There is a growing crimson puddle becoming visible, seeping out from beneath the dead priest's desk.

The last bearded devil snarls and steps to put his back to a wall and slashes across the petite warmaiden's torso with its raking claws.  One manages to get past her shield and cut her deeply in a gap in her armor.

 







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]BD2 hit Ariel 11 dmg

Initiative:
Erinyes (gone)
Bearded Devil
Jael (dead)
Yoshiki*<=*
Markas
Ariel
Larissa

Updated Map:




1) The furniture provides difficult terrain
2) The desk provides cover like a low wall


```
Ariel:     26/37 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining; 
Larissa:   45/53 HP remaining; 
Yoshiki:   25/34 HP remaining; 
Jael:     -22/60 HP remaining; Dead & headless

Spells Cast: Bless(5/50), Spiritual Weapon (5/5), Holy Smite, Bull's Strength
Abilities Used: Elemental Fist (3/5)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch/SR19): Fled
Bearded Devil1 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 70 dmg; dead
Bearded Devil2 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 48 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Yep, forgot the Bull's Strength.   But, outcome is still the same, Larissa's blow this round finishes it off either way.

You guys are up for Round 6.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

OOC: Assuming Yoshiki doesn't move to R5 first.

"Great work! And now for the last of these things!" Markas says with a nod to Larissa. "Time to die beast!"
  
Keeping his shield up Markas tries to run the thing through with a sharp stabbing thrust as he lunges forward. The unarmed creature is far from defenseless as it tries to rake at the warriors exposed face. Markas pulls away to save an eye and misses the creature's shoulder by inches. (Or in this case misses by one - AGAIN!)

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* None
*Standard: *attack vs. BD2
*Free:* speaking
*5'step:* *to R5*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]
Markas
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 (20 vs. Trips and Grappling)*
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+5 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* bless, power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:*  +1 longsword & shield

*Current Weapon Stats:* 
Attack: +8 = BAB (04) + STR (03) + Weapon Focus (01) + Magic (01) + Bless (01) - Power Attack (02) 
Damage: 1d8+10 = STR (03) + Magic (01) + Weapon Specialization (02) + Power Attack (04) 
Crit: 19/x2,

*Consumables:*
torches: 4
rations: 4
pitons: 4
brooch of shielding (101)
potion-stabilize(lvl0)
potion-cure light(lvl1)[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 11, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

With barely a sound, Yoshiki leaps into action, flying towards the wall just to the left of the door.  With a move of amazing agility, he leaps off the wall bringing an outstretched foot directly towards the remaining hairy beast.









*OOC:*


Swift Action: Activate Ki Strike
Move Action:  Move from R1 to S2->T3->U4-T5
Standard Action: Ki Strike (with bless, combat expertise)






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 21  Touch 21  Flatfooted 15
HP: 32/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: Combat Expertise (+1 dodge to AC)
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Holyman: My movement gives you flanking.  Therefore, add two to your attack!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

The combination of the monk's kick that barely has noticeable effect, and the opening it provides to Markas, ends the fight.  The fighter's sword is able to slash open the devil's back, despite its resistance to weapons.

Jael's office is a mess from the brief, yet bloody battle.

 







*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Rolled an 8 on the die for Markas, BD2 is down

Party status:

```
Ariel:     26/37 HP remaining; 
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining; 
Larissa:   45/53 HP remaining; 
Yoshiki:   25/34 HP remaining; 
Jael:     -22/60 HP remaining; Dead & headless

Spells Cast: Bless(5/50), Holy Smite, Bull's Strength
Abilities Used: Elemental Fist (3/5)
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Status:

```
Erinyes (AC23/17Tch/SR19): Fled
Bearded Devil1 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 70 dmg; dead
Bearded Devil2 (AC19/12Tch/SR16): 58 dmg; dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone receives 800XP


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 12, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

With the beast down, Yoshiki moves over to Ariel's side while examining his own claw wounds.  Glancing down at the beheaded priest, he solemnly says to her, "I'm sorry for your loss, I tried to do what I could."

As the events that took place here are played over in his mind, I grave concern comes over him.  "Do you know where he'd keep this devil?  If its not already too late, we should kill this thing and send it back from where it came."

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20  Touch 20  Flatfooted 15
HP: 32/34
Fort: +4  Reflex: +8  Will: +7  (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9  (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities:  Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Larissa cleans her blade by force of habit, and walks solemnly over to the fallen priest's remains.  She raises her sword in a salute.

"May the host dispatch one of its own to guide your soul," she intones.  Then she looks over at Ariel, abruptly concerned that delivering a blessing of the Saints might be viewed unfavorably in this place.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Markas visibly suppress a shudder when the last of the demons falls. The din of combat drowning out the small sensations, like his shield strap digging into his arm or the pinch of the mail at his neck, all falls away as he once more takes in all the sights and sounds of he world around him.

"Who...? What was that thing? And how do we find her?" he asks as he  cleans the black blood off his blade.

Then he notices the others standing by the corpse. "We failed him, didn't we?" he asks quietly bwing his head and whispering a short prayer of his own.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2012)

"Yes, we failed him," affirms Larissa, stone-faced.  She turns to Ariel.  "I have no magic that can trace the she-devil.  Have you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel is not as sorrowful and devastated as you might think, not really knowing Father Kedric that well.  "It is very unfortunate that we could not prevent this from happening.  I am sure the chapter House will be deeply saddened."

"I only know what you guys know about these foul devils we faced.  I have no idea how to track the Erinyes that fled. I am not even sure what she did to get away."

"But, by HELINA, I wish I could!  Yes, let's end that found demon in the holding cells.  That barghest is better off in hell." 

The feisty warmaiden is all set to exact revenge on the one creature she knows that they can find.  She puts her shield and morningstar away and retrieves her longspear from where it is leaning against the wall.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 14, 2012)

"Hold," Larissa counsels the priestess.  "The leader of this church has been slain.  The members of his order must be told, and the new leader briefed on events.  Then," adds Larissa.  "We may counsel this new leader to mete out vengeance, justice and wisdom by slaying the beast."


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 16, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

[sblock=ooc]I've been trying to post this since yesterday morning, but ENWorld hasn't been responding.[/sblock]
Yo turns to Larissa and quickly states, "I don't believe we have time for that.  If we have any hope of slaying this demon, time is of the essence.  We can inform them after the deed is done."
[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20 Touch 20 Flatfooted 15
HP: 32/34
Fort: +4 Reflex: +8 Will: +7 (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9 (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities: Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel stops up short and frowns,  "From what I heard, the decision to keep the Barghest alive was Pari and company's, not Father Kedric's.  He is... er, was the Chapter House's archivist.  Somewhere around here is the temporary Patriarch while they await the permanent placement from some higher bishop or somebody."

"Markas, what do you think?" 

The feisty warmaiden doesn't count her vote and looks for the fighter to break the tie between Larissa and Yoshiki.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

"I believe we should kill the monster before it can be rescued." Markas says with quiet determination.

"If we are to step out of line, we will offer up apologies."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*GM:*  I have been having trouble getting onto EnW today as well as the other day.  No time left to update tonight, it might have to wait until Thursday. Sorry.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*









*OOC:*


Just got access to the site, posting lite in my short available window before bed.





Ariel looks at the others,  "Better to ask forgiveness than permission, I guess.  I knew a roguish fellow that followed that principle... Until they cut off his thieving hand."

"Come on, this way. The have the creature guarded and chained in the dungeon below." 

So caught up in dealing with the barghest, the warmaiden has not thought to at least inform someone about what has happened.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2012)

Just as you are leaving Jael's office a knight in platemail and two men-at-arms come hustling to investigate the noise.






Ariel recognizes the man, but only by name Sir Kaedyn Thorngood.  He says, "What's going on?  We heard the sounds of metal clanging."

All three have shields on their arms and weapons drawn.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Are we inside or outside the room?  And are the demons still on the floor, and visible from where we are standing?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Yes, out in the hall. No, the room's interior is not visible from where you are standing, but the door is open about 10-15ft behind you.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Larissa hesitates, but can think of no way to make the truth sound more believable.  "Father Kedric was attacked by demons," she says simply.  "We fought them, but the Father was killed and the leader of the demons escaped."

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if this merits a Diplomacy roll, but Larissa is trying to sound sane and sincere.[/sblock]


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 20, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

"We tried to protect him, but she was too powerful."  Yoshiki tries to help.

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20 Touch 20 Flatfooted 15
HP: 32/34
Fort: +4 Reflex: +8 Will: +7 (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9 (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities: Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Somehow I got unsubscribed to this thread. I blame my phone.







Markas tries standing as nonthreatening as possible while still on his guard to protect the others should things turn ugly. He sizes up the guards and woth his hand away form his hilt he tries to add to what the others have offered so far.

"The good Father was killed, and as to not let his murder go unpunished we wish to continue on our way." he says with a small nod to Ariel to lead the way.









*OOC:*



Aid Another also.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

The armored knight looks struck hard by the news and then his gaze grows cold.





His deep voice, slightly hoarse, from years of yelling over the din of the practice pitch and many a battlefield, "DEMONS!?  Eyah!  Let me see."

Kaedyn and the men-at-arms hustle to the room's doorway and see the carnage.

"Where did this leader go?  How did they get in here?  You better explain more than this before just talking off." His tone is not brooking argument, but there is no indication he disbelieves you.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 21, 2012)

"We were...discussing recent events with the Father," explains Larissa.  "He was telling us about the barghest in the cells.  A demoness -- A winged woman with horns, carrying a longsword and bow -- Appeared, through some sort of spell.  She announced her intent to claim vengeance on the Father for his interference in their affairs, and summoned these two demons to hold us at bay while she slew him."  Her composure cracks slightly, but she continues.  "We tried to save him, but failed.  The demoness slew him in two strokes of her blade, then took his head..."  she breaks off, again finding it hard to continue past her shame and outrage at the priest's death.  "She took his head as a trophy," she finishes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*Ariel Esimae, Female Aasimar Cleric (NPC)*

Ariel interjects,  "I do not remember horns on the woman.  Are you sure?"

"I know the others, Pari and his companions, fought a different winged woman that was more a fiend and she had horns.  She also fled by flying away, while this one that killed Father Kedric just vanished, the same way she arrived."

"By Her Justice, I think we have two of the evil bitches to track down now!" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 22 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Bless (+1 Att)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Morningstar & Shield
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 4/5 remaining (3d6/DC14)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Lessor Restoration, Hold Person, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]___________________________________________




Ariel Esimae


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

The men-at-arms are horror struck at the news.





However, the knight's look get hard, the fury evident in his eyes, "The demon took his head and vanished?! That will make it difficult to track her. I will need to work with the senior priests to see if Divination can scry the whereabouts."

"Very well, thank you for what you have done. Since you are in danger of being hunted, I will have the quartermaster provide you with some additional items from our stocks and armory.  I am sure that anything that will assist you in carrying the fight to these hellspawn are in our Order's best interest and well worth giving to such stalwart protectors."

Kaedyn starts giving orders to his men to fetch the clergy and assigns one to accompany you.

        *GM:*  I am close to wrapping this up if you all want to. However, you are free to continue posting IC and moving the scene as you like.  You can meet the Barghest, we can RP the visit to the armory to actually collect your reward on camera, or not.  Up to you guys.  The treasure reward, was supposed to be some Oil of Bane against Evil Outsiders to aid in follow-up quests in this story line.  But, as I am not continuing this series in the foreseeable future, the specialty items are going to be fluff only as they were not approved to enter the mainstream of the Mystic Pearl.  Essentially, treasure will be GP only.


----------



## deisenhut (Jul 23, 2012)

*Yoshiki Akita (Human Monk 5)*

Yoshiki simply gives a short bow of his head, both in acknowledgement and disgrace at his failure.  "I will keep an eye out for these...  bitches.  I will not let her get away next time."









*OOC:*


Perrinmiller:  Thanks for running it.






[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +4
AC: 20 Touch 20 Flatfooted 15
HP: 32/34
Fort: +4 Reflex: +8 Will: +7 (+2 vs. Enchantment)
CMB: +9 (+2 vs Trip) CMD: 23 (+2 vs Trip)
Defensive Abilities: Evasion, Deflect Arrows
Speed: 40 ft

Conditions in Effect: None
Elemental Fist: 3/5 remaining
Ki Pool: 5/5 remaining
Additional Equipment: None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 23, 2012)

"Thank you for your concern.  And generosity," Larissa offers.  "I swear to you that if I am ever given the chance, I will make the demoness pay."









*OOC:*


Normally I'd be for RPing more, but I'm pretty tied up at this point and looking to cut back on commitments so I'd favor just ending here.  But thanks for running!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 23, 2012)

*GM:*  Total Rewards are in the 1st post of the thread.  [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], can you check quick for me please.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 23, 2012)

> Larissa 10000xp + 800 + (46x28) = 12088xp
> Markas began at 6001xp + 800 + (46x22) = 6801xp 7813
> Yoshiki began at 11554xp + 800 + (46x28) = 13642xp
> 
> ...




One minor math correction; numbers approved!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks for running something quick and with a possible recurring villain. Maybe everyone in the LPF should get a chance encounter with this demoness.


----------

